Ask HN: Any good resources for learning Chinese? - gtirloni
======
tony
I have some CJK tools, but honestly think Pleco
([https://www.pleco.com/](https://www.pleco.com/), as a sibling commenter
pointed out) is the best tool available by far. You can add-on as many
dictionaries as you like.

I re-launched a website today Chinese Flashcards:
[https://www.hskflashcards.com/](https://www.hskflashcards.com/) \- navigate
cards with swipes on mobile, hjkl and arrow keys. It's in a very early state
at the moment, though

\- CLI tool for looking on hanzi characters here: [https://cihai-cli.git-
pull.com/](https://cihai-cli.git-pull.com/)

I split it into library components so you can use the stuff under the hood
piecemeal if you do Python:

\- [https://cihai.git-pull.com/](https://cihai.git-pull.com/): python library
for accessing cjk data

\- [https://unihan-etl.git-pull.com/](https://unihan-etl.git-pull.com/)
extract data from the Unicode’s Han Unification (UNIHAN) database
([https://unihan-etl.git-pull.com/unihan.html](https://unihan-etl.git-
pull.com/unihan.html))

------
idoescompooters
HelloTalk app gives you immersion by constantly texting or voice calling
Chinese users to practice language. I highly recommend. It's very easy to use
it on a daily basis to keep seeing Chinese characters and also practice
speaking.

------
zhangxinxu
I'm a Chinese and I'd recommend you to browse those Chinese specific
websites/use Chinese apps. Following are some of them.

zhihu.com alternative to quara.com

weibo.com => twitter.com

baidu.com => google.com

douban.com => imdb.com (Why not watching some funny Chinese TV shows :))

douyin => tiktok

You may not retrieve correct information/opinion there, but it's a good way to
learn Chinese language.

------
ximeng
[https://www.skritter.com](https://www.skritter.com) for writing

Pleco for dictionary

HelloTalk for connecting with natives

------
zzo38computer
Do you intend to learn writing Chinese or speaking Chinese? They are
different.

~~~
phaus
Not OP but what are some good resources for learning to read and write
Chinese?

~~~
lmiller1990
Just grab any introduction to Chinese textbook, they are basically all the
same. Get a pencil and paper and practice words. Once you get better make some
small sentences. Repeat.

This is how I learned Japanese (including the around 1.5k Chinese characters
they use). This was pre-internet, but I don't think the internet really brings
much, you can't beat a textbook, pencil and paper.

